
New Massive Botnet Twice the Size of Storm - davidw
http://www.darkreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=150292
======
icey
These articles are always frustrating. If these researchers know how to
identify bot infection, how about telling the rest of us how to identify them?

It'd sure be nice to be able to take a look at our own networks and see if we
have a problem we need to be aware of.

------
Novash
I never fail to wonder what could we do to stop them. Isn't there anything
that could be done? An anti-worm, tracking down the origin, anything?

~~~
mynameishere
Requiring every process to have a digital signature.

~~~
pmjordan
Then you have the whole problem of what signatures to trust, etc. Behavioural
analysis is pretty much the only effective counter-measure I'm aware of at the
moment, and that's still in its infancy. (and really hard)

~~~
mynameishere
It would make prosecutions easier, where appropriate.

~~~
pmjordan
As far as I'm aware there are unscrupulous companies that will happily sell
you SSL certificates without checking up on you at all.

Aside from that, I'd have a serious problem with a central authority
controlling what I'm allowed to run. Aside from that, any such technology
isn't infallible either.

~~~
Novash
Then we prosecute the companies. Why is that so hard to do the right thing?

------
PieSquared
What does the botnet actually do, other than hook other computers up to the
network? Just send out spam? Or what?

~~~
Hexstream
"Just" send out spam?

~~~
Novash
Yeah, "just" send out "500.000" spams a day. Like we hadn't enough already.
The vikings will win, if the pace of the war remains the same.

